# Custom Hog Traps For Sale,LOOK!!!



## bladerunner55

I am getting ready to make some hog traps and i got a picture of the base model and plan below. Just wanted to see how may people would want me to make them one and i could make it to any dimensions you want. I am a certified welder and am a fabricator for a local race shop so these welds will be strong and the traps will be strong and bullet proof. Let me know thanks. If you have any questions call me at 678-207-7167. My name i400.00


----------



## madrabbit

I don't know anything about Hog traps, but they look good to me!!   Good Work!


----------



## karlhyde

*Re: Hog Traps*

Did you make any of the traps and if so how much are they?

Thanks- Karl


----------



## SELFBOW

karlhyde said:


> Did you make any of the traps and if so how much are they?
> 
> Thanks- Karl



What he asked...


----------



## Arrow3

Im curious on how the door trips and stays shut??


----------



## Davexx1

The door is a hinged, "one way", spring loaded, side swing door that opens to the inside.  The hog pushes the door open and makes his way inside the trap to get at the bait inside and the light duty screen door style spring pulls the door closed behind him.

The edge of the door closes into a piece of vertical steel angle that has been welded in place on the right inside of the frame.  This is so the hog cannot get his nose behind the door to open it.

I have several of that style of traps and they do work well.  Because the door is spring loaded, other hogs can enter the trap later after the first one is caught.  No problems with coons springing the trap with this style of door.

I also have some of the vertical guillotine style falling door type traps.  They work good also, but the coons can/will spring the trap door and then the trap is useless until you go there and reset it.

Dave1


----------



## Big7

where are you located?
i need one.
PM me - I prolly won't check this thread much.


----------



## ayden's buddy

How much are they.


----------



## Hogman94

We like to use the drop down door traps but those look good to me.


----------



## whchunter

*Doe*

Don't know if it'll catch hogs but I see you've already caught a doe.


----------



## jeepsterwannabe

bladerunner55 said:


> I am a certified welder and am a fabricator for a local race shop so these welds will be strong and the traps will be strong and bullet proof. Let me know thanks. *If you have any questions call me at 678-207-7167. My name i400.00*




Looks like the price is probably 400 bucks....or his name is  "i400".  he must have made a typo or deleted some words...


----------



## Raven10475

I would like to know what it costs and if anyone knows the rules/laws on trapping Hogs on WMA's/National forest.


----------



## Danny Leigh

No trapping on WMAs or NF.


----------

